# Toby has me house trained!



## Evil-Twin-Tobias (May 15, 2012)

Since Toby has been with us (3 1/2 months) he's only had 3 pee accidents and 2 poop accidents. It's because he has me properly trained. I take him out first thing in the morning, then walk around 8, then breakfast ( sometimes he skips it), then out every 2 to 3 hours, then another walk around 3, then din-din at 4:30, then out around 7 or 8, then one more time right before bed around 10. Then it starts all over again. If I have to be out of the house he is in his kennel and is perfectly dry until I get back. I've tried the bells, tried watching him for signs but I'm so worried about an accident I just take him out according to the schedule. He is around 2 years old I think. He's a rescue and my vet guessed on his age.

I would like him to give me a signal when he needs to go. I know he can hold it because he sleeps in my son's room and has not had an accident yet. Sometimes in the mornings I have to carry him outside because he does not really want to go out even in nice weather.

Well, I've decided that on the holiday this Monday I'm not going to take him out until he gives me some sign. I will still take him for the walks. I will have to have the family help me since we will all be home.
Wish us luck.

:whoo:


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

With Mig it's just intense looking at me, and when I acknowledge him he'll mumble something in havanese and try to rally me to the door. The great thing is Toby is saving it for outside and not the floor inside. Once he's realized the pattern is broken, watch for intense stares!!


----------



## Evil-Twin-Tobias (May 15, 2012)

Ok, I could not outlast him this morning. This is like playing chicken and losing to a 14 pound furball.

Woke up at 6, as usual.
Got Toby from my sons room (no accidents. What a good boy)
Brought him down stairs with me. And by that I mean I carried him down stairs.
Then I just watched him and waited and waited. 
He just wanted to be pet and cuddle.
Waited, waited, waited........tried explaining to him that if he wanted out to let me know somehow.....waited, waited.
I gave in at 7 and took him out. He was hesitant so leashed him and took him out. 
He peed 3 or 4 times (no poop this morning)right away, I praised him as usual then he wanted in.
Now he's curled up on the couch asleep.

Maybe he's not a morning dog? I do notice he does not like wet feet cause he cleans his feet as soon as we come back inside. Maybe part cat?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, my hav is NOT a morning dog either! Last night we SLEPT and slept and slept till 9:30 this morning. Nearly 12 hrs since she last pee'd yet when we get up she has to find all her special toys then greet everyone.... 20 minutes later I am holding the door open attempting to get her OUTSIDE... she finally relents, sadly drops her toy and heads out. ha ha ha... these havs and thier rituals!


----------



## Evil-Twin-Tobias (May 15, 2012)

Yes, they do. I need to just relax and enjoy having such a sweet furbaby to keep me company.


----------

